# Does My Rbp Need Plants?



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Does My Rbp Need Plants? And Why?


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

No, your rbp dont need plants. Its your own personal preference :nod:


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Entirely up to you. They can provide O2 to the RBPs, but it is not necessary that you have plants. Water surface aggitation should provide plenty of O2 to the fish already.

Personally I like real plants vs. fake plastic ones.... but thats just my thing.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

LiLMic said:


> Does My Rbp Need Plants? And Why?


 Real plants provide a means for natural nitrAte reduction, increasing the health of your fish. Not necessary, but not bad IMO as long as all dead plants are dealt with quickly....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Real plants provide a means for natural nitrAte reduction, increasing the health of your fish. Not necessary, but not bad IMO as long as all dead plants are dealt with quickly....


 I second that Mike!


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

i agree with all of those replys andi think it gives the tank a realy natural look. makes it look like they are back at home


----------

